# Shrink Wrap The Trailer



## Jim B

There is a place by me here in NH that is shrink wrapping just the top of some TT's. This will protect the entire roof and the A/C unit as well as the vents. This seems like a great idea to me, especially here in snow country. It looks like they must rig some type of frame to put a nice steep slope on the shrink wrap so that the snow and ice will just slide off. This appears to be the best of both worlds... protection for the camper and no shoveling off the roof required. I'm going to check out the price.

Has anyone used this method ? If so, did you have any issues or were there any drawbacks ?


----------



## duggy

I've seen lots of boats shrinkwrapped around here, but I've never seen it done to a TT. My biggest concern for the winter is snow load, and it sounds like that would be a solution. The one downside with any cover would be possible heat build-up once the weather warms up in the Spring. I think it would be wise to remove it as soon as you think the snow is done, before the temperatures get too high.


----------



## sunnybrook29

I have lived in Florida for 64 years . What is this "snow " stuff that you are speaking of ?


----------



## matty1

they started doing that for the TT's at the local marina here...just the tops, they even insert the plastic vents and zippered opening on some...haven't asked about the price, just saw them on the lot.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Was thinking about this as well. Kind of like a "shower cap" for the roof. The prices, I've heard, is anywhere between $5.00 to $12.00 a foot (length of the trailer, and depending on the prep work and tie down system).


----------



## duggy

sunnybrook29 said:


> I have lived in Florida for 64 years . What is this "snow " stuff that you are speaking of ?


I assume you think that's funny


----------



## Jim B

I called one place today and asked for a ballpark price to do a 22' trailer and was told $275 to $300. Wow... much higher than I anticipated... He would have to see the trailer for an exact price. At that price it's not worth it, but I will try a few other places... the more I think about it, the more I like the idea... but only if the price can be justified...


----------



## CdnOutback

duggy said:


> I have lived in Florida for 64 years . What is this "snow " stuff that you are speaking of ?


I assume you think that's funny








[/quote]

He's trying to be, but he isn't!







I wonder if he's ever been to Winnipeg aka Winterpeg in January?


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

sunnybrook29 said:


> I have lived in Florida for 64 years . What is this "snow " stuff that you are speaking of ?


Why, snow is what makes us appreciate spring, summer and fall!







It also makes our Christmas decorations look awesome.


----------



## Ish

I'd rather see snow than live thru a Florida Summer. Pick your poisen.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Ish said:


> I'd rather see snow than live thru a Florida Summer. Pick your poisen.


I agree 100%!! Here in Buffalo, at the eastern end of Lake Erie, we get a ton of it. And I wouldn't have it any other way. Under my profile I posted two links to "news" stories about what the kids and I do in the winter. Here is one of them that made national news. The video does it no justice. It's much larger in person. But you'll get the idea.

http://www.wivb.com/dpp/news/Not_your_ordinary_backyard_20090131


----------



## New England Camper

I haven't seen them shrink wrap trailers, just boats. I know my DH is getting his 21' boat shrink wrapped along with winterizing, storage and spring prep for $600. Another place quoted him $13 per foot to shrink wrap it. So I can only imagine how much it would be to shrink wrap a 30'+ trailer. Not sure I would actually want to. I know the boat would have good ventilation, not sure a camper would.


----------



## Juan

Up State NY Camper said:


> I'd rather see snow than live thru a Florida Summer. Pick your poisen.


I agree 100%!! Here in Buffalo, at the eastern end of Lake Erie, we get a ton of it. And I wouldn't have it any other way. Under my profile I posted two links to "news" stories about what the kids and I do in the winter. Here is one of them that made national news. The video does it no justice. It's much larger in person. But you'll get the idea.

http://www.wivb.com/...ckyard_20090131
[/quote]

Looks like fun!!!!


----------



## RWRiley

New England Camper said:


> I haven't seen them shrink wrap trailers, just boats. I know my DH is getting his 21' boat shrink wrapped along with winterizing, storage and spring prep for $600. Another place quoted him $13 per foot to shrink wrap it. So I can only imagine how much it would be to shrink wrap a 30'+ trailer. Not sure I would actually want to. I know the boat would have good ventilation, not sure a camper would.


I assume shrink wrap has to be re-done (and re-paid for) every year ? How much is a regular cover ? At that price I would think much more cost effective to get something you can use for more than 1 year.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Depending on how well it is applied, and how carefully it is taken off, they can last up to 3-4 seasons. Kind of like a shell, it fits like a glove over the boat (camper). When it is reapplied, a quick blast of the heat gun will cinch it up. BUT.... that white shrink wrap plastic can only be heated so many times, before theres nothing left (read, too thin) to cinch up, and then you have to deal with holes......


----------



## Braggus

Ish said:


> I'd rather see snow than live thru a Florida Summer. Pick your poisen.


Did 25 years in N. Jersey, don't miss the snow one bit, hated to shovel, drive, slip and fall, dig my car out, etc....Give me S.Georgia weather any day.


----------



## New England Camper

RWRiley said:


> I assume shrink wrap has to be re-done (and re-paid for) every year ? How much is a regular cover ? At that price I would think much more cost effective to get something you can use for more than 1 year.


Yes it has to be redone and paid for again each year.







We have a generic cover my DH bought and when it rained water was still getting inside the boat in one area and pooling on the top of the cover, I believe it cost $50+. ((You get what you pay for I guess) I think the Nitro cover would be a bit more. (I asked how much 10/31), DH told me $700). It would have been cheaper to buy the brand name cover but then we would have still had to pay for it to be winterized. With the price they are also storing our boat for the winter and they will get it ready in the spring. For us, knowing we don't have to clear off the snow after each storm and it is stored for the winter we figured it was worth it for us. We also don't have to worry about the cover getting moldy like our friends has.


----------

